# Centuries in PA



## partyofone

I'm looking for centuries in PA. I know about Three Creek and the Covered Bridge, but are there any others?

Thanks
Erik


----------



## Bianchi67

Check this club's event calendar out. Pretty complete for the area (east PA, NJ, DE)

Suburban Cyclists Unlimited Home Page


----------



## JimF22003

Civil War Century starts in Thurmont, MD, but goes up into Gettysburg. Great ride, but it sells out, so sign up early.


----------



## BCRexer

Round The Valley. 103 miles around the perimeter of Lebanon County. It is one of the best centuries in the Mid-Atlantic area. August 25, 2012 starting at the Lebanon Valley Expo Center. This ride always gets exceptional reviews by the riders. Website: roundthevalley.org


----------



## Gall

The Tour De Shunk

Course profile: 2010 Tour de Shunk in Monroeton, PA | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE


----------



## nate

The Savage Century starts in DE, but most of it is in PA.


----------



## brurider

*PA Centuries*

Check out Dream Ride Projects: Dream Ride Projects . You can find rides there up to a Double Century.


----------



## SRV

BCRexer said:


> Round The Valley. 103 miles around the perimeter of Lebanon County. It is one of the best centuries in the Mid-Atlantic area. August 25, 2012 starting at the Lebanon Valley Expo Center. This ride always gets exceptional reviews by the riders. Website: roundthevalley.org


I second the Round the Valley and consider it a hidden gem. I did it for the first time last year and was quite surprised at the low turnout for such a well supported, scenic ride.


----------



## Rodimus_Prime

The Livestrong Philly Challenge is about the hardest one you will find. Hardest Ride I've EVER done.


----------

